# möchte angelschein machen



## Lally (18. Juni 2004)

hallo erst mal an alle...
ich möchte nun auch mal endlich den angelschein machen. nur immer zuschauen, macht auch keinen spaß mehr. vieleicht hat ja jemand ein paar tricks auf lager, wie man am besten die prüfung macht. mit kurs oder ohne? komme aus NRW (Büren). habe beim amt schon angerufen, die nächste prüfung ist erst im november oder dezember. schade eigendlich...... vieleicht kommt ja jemand aus der ecke und hilft mir :q  über jede hilfe bin ich sehr froh.....

PS: das board hier ist supi :m


----------



## dirk an (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hallo , und ne gute Entscheidung von Dir. Ich habe ein Program gemacht zum üben ohne Vorbereitungskurs. Du findest es auf www.angelpruefung.info
( Liebe Leser, das ist keine Eigenwerbung)

Dort habe ich alle Fragen zur Verfügung gestellt. Es haben schon viele Leute ihre Prüfung bestanden, die nur Online geübt haben.

Viel Glück und Viel Spass.

Gruß,Dirk


----------



## Lally (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

danke für das super progi  aber mal ne frage, wieviele fragen sind das überhaupt??? da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen :q hehe....
werde mich mal dran begeben, und lernen lernen lernen.......


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hier hast dafür schonmal nen fragebogen,zwar klein aber fein!*g*
Das Prüfungsquiz


----------



## dirk an (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hallo Lally, 
genau 322. Nach den Durchlauf bekommst du eine auswertung per E-Mail. Ich weiß, ist sehr Zeitaufwendig aber Erfolgreich. Hier hast du das ganze auch als PDF Datei zu downloaden.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Buntbarsch (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

in dem ding von dirk sind aber n paar fehler drin!!!!


----------



## dirk an (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Was denn Buntbarsch?


----------



## Lally (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

habe die fragen durch. 240 von 322 richtig!!! na ja, ich glaube fürn anfänger nicht schlecht:q  aber ich habe ja bis november noch zeit zum :b 

erst mal danke für das progi. ist sehr hilfreich. aber ihr könnt immer noch tips abgeben, wie ich das am besten hinbekomme...... :m


----------



## Lally (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

habe noch ne frage: kann ich die prüfung nicht schon vorher machen??? in ne anderen stadt oder so?! ich meine in NRW......... weil bis november is ja noch lange hin! müste doch jemand wissen. ich bitte um vieleeeeee antworten. meine kollegen angeln schon alle, und ich will auch............


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Klar kannst Du die in ner anderen Stadt machen, bringt aber nicht viel, die machen auch nur max. 2x im Jahr ne Prüfung.

Wenn du unter 16 bist, kannst Du zwischenzeitlich auch nen Jugendfischereischein erwerben, der kostet nur Geld, musst dann aber zwingend einen Begleiter mit Fischereischein dabeihaben beim Fischen.
Aber das sollte ja mit Kollegen kein Problem sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lally (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

ich meine ja auch, das ich die jetzt im juni oder juli oder august machen kann? oder is das in NRW so, das man nur anfang und ende des jahres machen kann??;+
edit: ich bin schon über 30


----------



## Lynx (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Servus Lally,
normalerweise kannst Du die Prüfung nur in dem Bezirk ablegen wo Du Deinen ständigen Wohnsitz hast.
Frage mal in Deiner Gemeinde bzw. im zuständigen Landratsamt nach.


----------



## dirk an (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Also in NRW kann man sich auch in anderen Städten zur Prüng anmelden. In Dortmund ist sie im November oder Dezember. In Witten so weiß ich , ist sie auch im Juli. Einige Dortmunder haben dort schon öfter ihre Prüfung abgelegt. Also spute dich. 
PS: Du müsstest nur eine Beantragung bei der jeweiligen Stadt einreichen.


----------



## mphuf (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Habe mich die letzten 2 Tage mal ein bischen schlau gemacht bezüglich einer Gemeinde die eher prüft da ich dieses ja die Pappe auch noch haben möchte.
Ich sage nur, no chance!! 
Wuppertal,Dortmund, Herne, Bochum, Witten, Kreis Recklinghausen, (beinhaltet damit ja leider 10 Gemeinden wie Datteln, Castrop-Rauxel, Haltern, etc.)
prüfen alle erst im November!#q 
Die einen am anfang, die anderen eher zum Ende hin.
Da mir die nette Dame von der Stadt Herne mir dazu auch gleich sagte das sie überlegen, die für eine außerstädtische Prüfung erforderliche Sondergenehmigung in der Höhe der eigentlichen Prüfungsgebühr bezahlen lassen zu wollen habe ich dankend abgelehnt.
Für eine Woche eher angeln 30 Euronen an die Stadt Bochum + 30 Euronen an die Stadt Herne??
Nein Danke!!


----------



## Rheincamper (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hallo Lally ,


bei uns in Düsseldorf findet die nächste Prüfung am 17.07. statt.#4 

Hier mal der Link wo du Infos dazu findest :#x 

http://www.sfvn-duesseldorf.de/

Hoffe das ist nicht zu knapp für dich.:c 

Gruß,
Rheincamper


----------



## Raubfischjäger (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Ich mache die Prüfung am 20.07. in Grevenbroich(NRW).

Ich mache auch eien Kurs. Ist mir lieber, weil ich dadurch die nötige Sicherheit bekomme. Ich denke, dass ich dadurch gezielter auf die Prüfung vorbereitet werden kann. Und nebenbei lernt man nette Leute kennen. 

Ich wohne in Köln, deshalb brauche ich eine Ausnahmegenehmigung, die man entweder bei der Prüfung selbst mitbringt, oder man gibt sie dem/der Kursleiter/in. Ganz wichtig ist, dass Du die Prüfungsgebühr zahlst, denn davon wird Deine Zulassung zur Prüfung abhängig gemacht.

Noch viel Petri Heil,

 #h Raubfischjäger #h


----------



## schakal (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Moin zusammen,also ich habe einen Kurs in Witten besucht.Im hiesigen Fischereiverein
http://www.sfv-witten.de/ . Es ist immer von vorteil einen Kurs zu besuchen. Da wirst Du sicherlich sachen lernen die Du noch nicht kennst und Du kannst Kontakte zu sehr Erfahren Anglern knüpfen. Um die Prüfung zu bestehen ist es nicht Pflicht einen Kurs besucht zu haben. Solltest Du dich zu einem Kurs entschliessen bekommst Du gegen eine Gebühr sämtliche Prüfungsunterlagen. Du mußte bei der Prüfung nicht nur die Fragen richtig beantworten, Du mußt eine Rute zusammenlegen(mit allem was dazu gehört) und Du mußt 6 Fische anhand des aussehens mit Namen benennen.
Viel Spass und viel Glück bei Deiner Prüfung. Gruß Markus


----------



## argon08 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

hallo
ich will auch die prüfung machen bin aus hessen hab mich auch bisschen informiert
so wie ich das verstanden habe muss man 60stunden unterricht als pflicht absolvieren???!!!!
nur zur prüfung wäre mir neu unter www.vhsf.de kann man das nachlesen 
mein problem ist das der kurs in meiner nahe immer samstags statt findet und ich leider samstag arbeiten muss nun was soll ich machen ich will den schein und kann nicht
ich komme mir vor wieder hauptman von köpenick


----------



## argon08 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

achja bevor du dir ne ausrüstung kaufst ´frag die profis hier sonst passiert dir das gleiche wie mir man kauft sich was und du wirst zum trottel der fischer nation erklärt


----------



## 16kobra (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*



Lally schrieb:


> danke für das super progi aber mal ne frage, wieviele fragen sind das überhaupt??? da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen :q hehe....
> werde mich mal dran begeben, und lernen lernen lernen.......


 
gibt es auch in dortmund einen ort wo mann angelschein machen kann?|bigeyes


----------



## Halvdan (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hallo zusammen,

in NRW ist es definitv so, daß man keinen Kurs besucht haben muss um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.
Der Kurs erleichtert die Sache allerdings ungemein.
Man knüpft erste Kontakte zu Gleichgesinnten mit gleichem Wissenstand.

Als ich damals die Prüfung abgelegt habe (vor 17 Jahren) habe ich auch einen Vorbereitungslehrgang absolviert.
Das ganze fand in einem Gesellschaftsraum einer Kneipe statt und war eigentlich ganz lustig.

Das ganze kostet zwar ein paar Euronen aber umsonst ist der Tod und der Rest der Angelei ist ja schließlich auch nicht kostenlos.

Gruß

Halvdan


----------



## Rocky71 (8. November 2007)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Weiß einer wann die nächsten Prüfungen im Raum Dortmund sind!?
Gibts net welche die anfang des Jahres Prüfung abnehmen!?

Fände die Städte sollten sowieso mal überlegen,
währe für die die durch fallen auch leichter da nicht 1 Jahr Pause.


----------



## KillerPueppi (8. November 2007)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann die nächsten Prüfungen im Raum Dortmund sind!?
> Gibts net welche die anfang des Jahres Prüfung abnehmen!?
> 
> Fände die Städte sollten sowieso mal überlegen,
> währe für die die durch fallen auch leichter da nicht 1 Jahr Pause.




bisher sind wohl für Dortmund keine neuen Prüfungen angesetzt, ich habe gehört, wird wohl erst wieder in einem Jahr soweit sein


----------



## Angelnaberrichtig (30. März 2008)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

XD naja das prog is niceee DD


----------



## schoppa12 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hat irgend einer von euch einen guten link wo man einen angelschein prüfung so zum üben machen kann?


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*



schoppa12 schrieb:


> Hat irgend einer von euch einen guten link wo man einen angelschein prüfung so zum üben machen kann?


 


Da gibt es schon ein paar Sachen, würde Dir die Googlesuche dazu empfehlen, und dann am besten für Dein jeweiliges Bundesland


----------



## DerAngler93 (3. März 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

ich hab mal n frage. kann mir jemand die erkennungsmerkmale der Ruten (NRW) geben?


----------



## DerAngler93 (3. März 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

hast sich erledigt


----------



## pietro christ (11. April 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

hallo möchte auch den angelschein machen schade das mann auf deine seite nicht draufkommt wegen der prüfungsbögen hätte sie mir gerne angeschaut un etwas geübt.


----------



## Locke4865 (11. April 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*



pietro christ schrieb:


> hallo möchte auch den angelschein machen schade das mann auf deine seite nicht draufkommt wegen der prüfungsbögen hätte sie mir gerne angeschaut un etwas geübt.


 
Welche Seite meinst du?


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

guckt mal hier www.angeltechniken.de 

da müsstes ein video dazu geben


----------



## KoelnerJeck (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Hallo zusammen 

Wo kann ich in Köln am besten den die Prüfung machen,
wer kann mir da was empfehlen.

:vik:


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: möchte angelschein machen*

Wird von vielen Angelvereinen angeboten, einfach mal im Netz schauen. Die Kurse sind 2 mal im Jahr einmal im früh- und einmal im Spätjahr. Wenn du im Netz nix findest einfach die Nummer von der unteren Fischerei Behoerde suchen und dort anrufen

Lg kala


----------

